
Ask HN: Trendy programming language for creating 2D game - mrstefan
I would like to keep improving my webdevelopment skills (I&#x27;m a Java&#x2F;JS developer), but at the same time I would like to create a pet project - 2D game (let&#x27;s say it would be a simplified Factorio, desktop&#x2F;web).<p>What trendy technologies do you recommend for creating such game? I don&#x27;t want to use a C&#x2F;C++ for this, I&#x27;m not a fan of these. 
Or maybe Java&#x2F;JavaScript would be suitable for it?
======
askariwa
You could try [https://godotengine.org](https://godotengine.org) See
[https://godotengine.org/article/godot-2019-showreel](https://godotengine.org/article/godot-2019-showreel)
for games created with it.

------
tonetheman
Simple 2D games and not so simple games can be done in js using Phaser.

But if you wanting to learn something new godot, love2d, gamemaker or unity
are all fine choices.

